# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Fluval 16W Aquasky LED light

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill plays with this latest lighting offering from Rolf C. Hagen.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

